# With a heavy heart and sad news...Puterdude has passed on



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I just received a call from Linda telling me that my good friend and fishing buddy Dick passed away last night. I know he was feeling ill the past few days but never expected this.
Goodbye dear friend and may you find that special saugeye spot in the great lake beyond.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

May God bless his soul and his family,I will miss his posts.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, condolences to those that are close to him.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

gods speed Puterdude...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow that is a shame....never met him..... but have wanted too!!!! Prayers sent for the family and friends


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wow,sad news indeed! just fished saltfork with him and mushrooman a few weeks ago!!! prayers go out to his family!!! R.I.P Dick!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It's with SHOCK and Saddness that I send my condolences to his family! Our prayers will be in his honor......may his family be blessed with Peace and the Knowledge that he was a Special friend to many! Godspeed my friend! 
Brent


----------



## nicksta500 (Jun 5, 2010)

wow, he and I pm'd a couple times about conditions and strategy, always very cordial and gave me some really good pointers. he was definitely a guy I would've liked to have met in person. rest in peace Puterdude.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

My sympathy, thoughts and prayers to friends and family.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that. His common sense insight will be missed. Prayers to his loved ones.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What a shock! I never had the honor of meeting Dick but I have worked with him for a few years now as a moderator and we shared quite a bit of fishing knowledge as well. He fished often at Apple Valley Lake where I do as well and we had hoped to meet up there some time soon. I am sad that I missed that opportunity. My prayers go out to Dick and his family. You will be missed by many.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

man i sure hate to hear this. never met him in person but had alot of laughs through PMs with him. i am sure him and misfit are sitting in a boat right having fun and laughing. R.I.P.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

R.I.P. Dick. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

My condolences to Dick's family and friends. 

I never met him personally, but he recently reached out on Super Bowl Sunday and started a little challenge to help contribute to a kid in need. I was touched by his gesture and had a some great exchanges with him. What a kind man. 

God bless you puterdude, you are a generous man. I enjoyed your posts and PMs, you will be missed by many. Rest in peace.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

My condolences to his friends and family. I'll miss his posts and willingness to help others. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

What a shock.I am truly saddened by this. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Terribly sad news. My prayers go out to his family and loved ones. Such a shock.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh my, I wish you were wrong about this. God bless him and his family. And he will be in my prayers during this Lenten season.

We had plans to get together last season. But they were interrupted by work and illness. Then we decided to wait until this season and definitely get together. I am going to dedicate several fish to Puterdude (Dick) this season.

God bless his family.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What a shock this is, we were just at the Hoover Seminar manning the OGF booth, he was talking about being short of breath and I urged him to get to the doctor. Linda said he was there yesterday and they checked him out and sent him home.
Another Friend and Fishing Buddy Lost...May God Bless Your Soul


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends rip my friend

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

A genuinely good guy. Very saddened to hear this. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

rest in peace Puterdude !


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Rip puterdude. Thoughts and prayers to all of his friends and family. I never knew him but he was always kind and eager to help one out in need of advice he has helped me out a few times aswell. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, very sad to hear this! My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG! I am shocked and speechless! I never got the honor of meeting him in person but we had several PM' exchanges, mostly regarding some of my posts here in the lounge. He was always fair in his decisions and we had a pretty good rapport with one another.
My sympathies go out to all of his friends and family for their loss.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't even see straight I'm so distraught over this. I saw him Saturday, and he was as chipper as ever. Dick was as good as they get, and OGF won't be the same without him.

Wow. I'm still in total shock.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. Condolences to his family.
Take advantage of every minute folks as we do not know when our time will arrive.
Gene


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Very sad news. Dick was one of those people that truly made the world a better place.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow...very sad news. 
I never met him in person either but he seemed like a genuine person.
My condolences to his family.....they will be in my prayers.

RIP Puterdude


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Not even sure what to say yet, wasn't expecting this at all, what a shock.

Never met him, but from my interactions here he was a great guy, RIP buddy...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my god, thats terrible news. we were pm'ing just tuesday and everything seem fine. my prayers to his family.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry for the loss. My condolences. He was a good guy.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> and OGF won't be the same without him.


You got that right. The site has lost a good man.

Prayers to his family....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

GREAT Guy....sad to hear of his sudden passing. He will definitely be missed!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Prayers out to his family.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

thoughts and prayers go out to himand his family, He was a great guy withtons of knowledge of the sport and was a great contributer to the site.Will bestrange not seeing his posts keeping things inline here


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Absolutely a shock to me and many of us. He sure was not only a great angler, and mod but he really was a great person. very Sad to hear this. RIP Dick.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I'm better to have known him.

"To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven." Ecclesiastes Chapter 3 Verse 1

Wishing Dick fair weather, top water bass, and heavy walleye... it's always fishing season in heaven!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This is something I never expected. I just talked to him a few days ago and was going to meet him this week for lunch and to talk about fishing Buckeye. 
I can't explain how hard this is to take. I know he and Rick are together now putting a plan together. 
Rest in peace my friend. I will miss you Dick. This place will not be the same. It's never easy losing a friend but a special one is even harder to except.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! another sudden blow to the OGF family. My heartfelt sympathies go out to Dick's family and friends. Like so many others, I never got to meet him but always wanted to get to know the man behind the 'puter. RIP brother.

Hard to believe we were only 2 weeks away from the anniversary of Misfit's death.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

The world just lost a great man. He was about as nice a guy I ever met on the lake. My thoughts and prayers go to his family.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

My sympathy goes out to his family and friends


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I always told him via posts or through PMs that I believe him to be a stand up guy that stood for honor, integrity, and truthfullness and I meant every word of it. Although I never got the pleasure of meeting him in person I feel that I got to see a portion of the truely great man that he was in life. OGF lost a great man with his passing. The one thing I remember him telling me in a PM was how much he loved his wife and how amazed he was that she could learn any song on the guitar. My heartfelt condolences go out to his family in this time of grief. R.I.P. Puterdude/Dick


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Life is so fragile and short. It sure sounds like Dick made the best of it with his many friends he had on OGF. May he rest in peace.
Bob


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

RIP Dick. He and Misfit were the best mods that OGF could ever have.
Thank you for the time and dedication you gave to our sport and for your services to OGF. Prayers and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

RIP Dick. 

My condolences to friends and familly.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, you just never know. From the OGF family and from the OHUB family my most sincere condolences.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

As others have said, Godbless Puterdude and his family as they work through this difficult time. Also, condolences to all of his many friends here on OGF that are hurting today with this horrible news.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy ****!! Just met him for the first time at the Hoover Seminar. We had wanted to get out since Rick passed away a couple years ago. Was hoping to actually get out with him this year.  The little I knew him he was a pretty good guy. This is just crazy. Just amazing how fragile life really is.

I assume funeral details will most likely be posted when they are available. Would like to know if anyone finds out.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This is truely a real shocker, I was in disblief when I first read the thread title. Dick, certainly was a standup guy. I'd like to extend my heartfelt sympathy to his family. Godspeed, Puterdude...!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and all his friends....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I never got to meet him, but will really miss his posts and moderation. He seemed like a genuine good guy. If there's an upside, his new fishing license will never expire and he has no limits. God bless him.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't help but echo the sadness and shock. He was a great guy and one of the fairest mods on any forum anywhere. I will always regret not taking him up on offers to fish with him and meet him. We truly have lost a great man. Thoughts, prayers and deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

wow,,, this is hard to swallow.... I've always talked with him on the phone and pms and finaly met him this years at the crappie tourney... to tell everyone the type of person he was,,,,, he knew my boat had broke,,,,, not ever meeting me b 4 the tourney this past fall, he offered me and my father his whole rig just so we were able to fis it..... him and my dad sat there during the whole weigh in just bull crapping and telling old stories just like they new each other sene they were kids..... that was the kind of guy he was! He was a great person that would help any one in need. Ogf has lost a great member and mod and will be missed. Rest in peace my friend.
Him and his good friend Misft are up there fishing the big lake together again.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

I also never had the pleasure of meeting him, but it's obvious he's had a postive effect on many people's lives, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Never knew the man, but as a guess I read many of his posts and loved it when he'd put someone straight when they'd screw up on here.....he seemed like a standup guy and he's one of the reasons I join this site. This is indeed a sad day, condolences to his family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow. 

My condolences to his friends and family. Rest In Peace.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Rest in peace, Dick... glad I had the chance to meet you at Salt Fork a few weeks ago... the next flotilla at Salt Fork will be in his honor!! Hope to fish with you again in the next life.. prayers for the family.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Prayers with the family. Rest in Peace PD


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I too never knew the man, but my condolences go out to his friends and family.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Not only to his family, but his OGF family. I never met the man personally, but enjoyed reading his posts.......


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Condolences and prayers to his family and friends. God Bless you.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

wow! one of the few people that i had ever pm'd.

worthy of a tournament in his name!


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Like many of the posters I'm reading here today, I never had the honor of meeting him in person, but that did not stop him from PMing me on multiple occasions with saugeye advice at Buckeye. He put me onto the fish multiple times and I am forever thankful. Thank you one last time Puterdude. We'll miss you around here.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. My condolences and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Speechless! Very sad news! Had many good-natured disagreements via PM's since he became a Mod! Always a gentleman, reasonable and fair! Sadly missed!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Very sad news indeed. Prayers for his entire family and friends


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear this news. I never got a chance to meet him but; from what I'm reading he was the guy I thought he was. RIP Dick


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

Dick was the 1st guy on OGF to open up his boat to me. i never thought people would be that nice and gracious on here until I met him. Prayers for his family and I know I will ride with him again to catch those vicious strippers in the sky!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

wow..pd helped me out a couple of times and i'll never forget it. we lost one of the best..prayers to his family.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

omg, this is a hard hit to are ogf family and members,he hade just im me a few days ago abought my mr,white post and was telling me to get him this year and get him posted for you all to see, puterdude god i will miss your help and your support on here this i write with a very heavey,heart my prayers to the family,rest in peace my friend markfish


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Boy we've lost a good one. Never met him but exchanded P.M.'s from time to time. Good guy. Will be missed. Prayers to the family from here.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this. He was pure class as a moderator on here. My sincere condolences to all of you who knew him personally.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Terrible news. He and I just spoke this past week about finally meeting in person at one of the OGF get togethers. Very, very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

My prayers and condolences to his family and all his friends. Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW. Just saw him saturday with mushroomman/shroomhunter at Hoover semanor maning the OGF booth. Gods speed and god bless Bruce


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

My prayers goes to his family and friends. May God bless his soul. RIP Puterdude.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

He was the nicest guy on the forum to me. I didn't know him personally but he offered to put me in front of some saugeyes last fall at buckeye. I said it was too far of a drive so he said in the spring he would take me out at Hoover. I never met the guy once and he offered to take me fishing and helped me post pics and treated everyone here as good or better. Sad news!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

bruce said:


> WOW. Just saw him saturday with mushroomman/shroomhunter at Hoover semanor maning the OGF booth. Gods speed and god bless Bruce


If I would have stuck around I would have had the pleasure of meeting him.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

R.I.P. puterdude!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this. He was a great contributor to the site. He will be missed.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

RIP Puterdude. He set an excellent standard - and thanks for putting up with us!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My condolences and prayers go out to Dick's wife, family, and friends.

Dick and I got know each other during Rick's (Misfit) prolonged illness before he died. Dick went to see Rick in the hospital throughout Rick's stay in the hospital, and kept a small group of us up to date with how Rick was doing, and what to pray for.
Dick had a strong christian faith. He "walked the walk, and not just talked the talk" as so many are testifying to here. 

OGF, and the world has lost another man of the sort that we really need.

I don't know if there's any fishing in heaven or not, but just getting to meet our Maker face to face, and be re-united with our loved ones who've gone on before us to their reward is enough to make one excited for Dick! I look forward to seeing Dick again.

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Shortdrift
I am sad that you lost your friend
I pray that the Lord's comfort and peace be with you and your friends family


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Very sad indeed. I wish I would have had the pleasure of meeting him. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

May he rest in peace, and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

As so many have said, what a shock. So sorry to hear. I was just about to click the mouse to leave and saw the post and blurted "what!!??". My deepest condolences go out to all his friends and family.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sad news, but he is in a better place. Although i never met him personally, i enjoyed his posts and the pm's we shared. My condolences to everyone, especially his family and friends. Rest in peace my friend and thanks for helping make this the great site it is.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

Very sad to hear this. Although I never met him in person, I always looked forward to reading his posts and appreciated his wisdom. Condolences and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have never met peterdude in person but let me tell you one thing. I put up a post looking for some rod holders to buy. He PM'd me back and said he had some for me free of charge. Never meeting the man and him extending me this offer speaks volumes in my book. I can't imagine how well he treated his friends and family. He was a a great contributor to this site and my sympathy goes out to his family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. RIP P-Dude.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man just got in heard news this morning,just terrible been a rotten week and this just totaly ruined it. Was priviledged to meet Dick and sit and talk with him last saturday at the show. I am so glad i got to you could just tell he was a dedicated man to his causes and would do anything for anyone if he could. Shroomhunter has talked to me many times about the quality person Dick was and i dread the fact that i missed a chance to fish with him at Buckeye last fall. Was supposed to have done that this spring. Will sorely be missed and thoughts and prayers to family and friends. What a great person to have represented OGF as a moderator. Will not be the same.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i fished with him couple times at buckeye and he was a very wonderful man . full of knowledge . he was one of the 1st ogf members i have ever met . me and jeff met up at buckeye and were fishing north shore for about a hour and out of no where he just shows up . i didnt know the man 5 min and he was giving me tips and hints on buckeye saugeye . and started telling me stories . what a great man and will be missed so very much ...tight lines buddy take care hope to see you one day .


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow such a shock. God Speed and God bless you, your friends and family Puterdude! You have moved on to the best fishing there ever has been my friend!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace Puterdude, it just won't be the same without you. Condolences to family and friends, hop


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe that!
rest in piece on the new great lake puterdude...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the pleasure of meeting him several times and planning fishing trips that never happened, but were great to hope for. He sent me a PM just tues or wed. I am crying like I had known him forever, friendship don't always take many years to deveope. I wish my best to his family and the many people who had the honor of knowing him. He is being missed by more people than I have ever met.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Puterdude!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear this news.my prayers go out to his family.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Condolences to his family. Many people on here have almost regretted missing a chance at this or that. Call your best fishing buddy ASAP! and get together. I'm fishing saturday come rain sleet wind or hail. RIP puter!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow, can't catch a break around here, seems like it was Rick not long ago. Hopefully they are catchin some big ones up high!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I didnt know him but I send my prayers and condolences to his family and friends RIP PETERDUDE


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

---RIP Puterdude---


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

R.I.P. Live everyday and love those around you as if it may be your last. You just never know.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dang sorry to hear this! R.I.P.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You will be missed by many.. RIP


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Really really sad news, I had the great privilege to fish with Dick a few years ago. I had never fished Buckeye and he was generous enough to take me out one evening. Although we did not catch anything that evening it was still very enjoyable. Just talking about saugeye and picking his brain about this and that, what a great guy, one that will be surely missed, RIP Puterdude.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Sad to hear another of our OGF family is no longer with us..........Godspeed.....Fish on Puterdude !

Thanks for your time here to make OGF a better place.

RIP

Fish


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking back to this past Saturday at the Hoover Seminar...We met for breakfast with Shakedown and had a good time. We talked about all kinds of things at the seminar and alot of it came back to me today. We were planning an Apple Valley trip with my Son, I had a monster Smallie blow up on my topwater bait there and we talked about how we were going to get him this time, we were going to fish Salt Fork during mushroom season so I could show him some easy spots to find some. We talked about a "sacred" mushroom spot of his that nobody else knew about and how he was going to show me where it was so I could climb the monster hill and come down loaded with bags of mushrooms to share, I guess I'll have to figure that one out on my own now but he gave me some clues. We talked about his wife and her awesome guitar playing, she can play Zeppelin, Allman Brothers, Neil Young, all with ease and he said it sounded so good to hear her play, I wish I would have heard her play. I remember we were looking at the plaque with Misfit's picture and the chain and drain plug and I said to him, don't be in any hurry to go fishing with Rick just yet, he said to me don't worry I'm going to be around for quite awhile yet....
Sat at the table with Fishslim and Puterdude for the drawing, what a blast we had, they kept cheering for me to win one of the many wrench sets...I won nothing in the way of prizes but I did win some time with good friends, that means much more than any prize I might have won..
I am really glad we got to spend most of the day together Saturday.
RIP Puterdude, you were the kind of friend I always hoped I could be.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sir, you are the definition of "salt of the Earth". Your passing leaves a void in all who knew or knew of you...Rest in Peace friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

this hurts. after misfit passed away, i talked to puterdude via pms for awhile. misfit had tried to get me down south to fish with him, but i never could. puterdude made the same offer during our conversations and i replied 'someday'. guess i have to go to those two great gents to fish with them now. to his family, for what i knew of him, he was a great man, a good man, and a giving man. you are in my prayers as he is in Good Hands now.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

So sad to hear this. I was chatting to him just the other day. He's one of the few mods I've got to know that has really helped me at times. Never to busy, always understanding and glad to help. Not like some. Never got to meet in person. That's a my loss. Praying for the family.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man! What terrible news. Condolences to his family.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

what can i really say that hasnt already been said many times already. now he was a class act. he did have to pm me a couple of times. but he was cool, and listened to what i had to say, and usely agreed with me once i explaned myself.

the first pm i got from him i had tried to throw alittle humor into a thread. i explaned this, he went back and read the post again. he told me i was fine it was a missunderstanding. after that we exchanged a few pm,s. and he was a cool mod. i am going to miss him. he really did a great job keeping the anger down and keeping it clean, but still allow us to make our jokes. his shoes are going to be very hard to fill.

my condolences to his family and his hundreds of friends. rip you will be missed.
sherman


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

If there are any crappies in heaven I have a feeling that puterdude and misfit will thin them out this spring. May they always R.I.P.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Got the text from Fishintiger yesterday afternoon. Had a heavy work load and didn't get on the computer till this morning. Sorry Dick, guess we'll never know what our Buckeye Lake trip would have been like. Rest easy friend.


----------



## fishstudent (Jul 20, 2009)

Prayers go out to the family and extended OGF family. 

Nature's first green is gold, 
Her hardest hue to hold. 
Her early leaf's a flower; 
But only so an hour. 
Then leaf subsides to leaf. 
So Eden sank to grief, 
So dawn goes down to day. 
Nothing gold can stay. 
Robert Frost

We have truly lost a golden friend in Puterdude.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

R.I.P Peterdude.....my prayers go out to your family and friends!!!

MS


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

May God bless his family left behind,and comfort them in this huge loss,,,, 
my heart-felt condolences to them all..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

My condolences. Quite a loss.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

My family's thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. He always seemed to be a really nice guy. My prayers go out for Puter and his family.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Condolences to his wife, family and friends. RIP Puterdude


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Amen to what Sonar wrote !


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

What a sad day - I always enjoyed his stories - My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

rip puterdude. my condolences to family/friends.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

R.I.P. And God bless...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I new Dick from a few fishing trips we took, he was a very caring man and didnt mix words he was strait forward. He loved his wife Linda which he made very clear on our first trip together, he said right off the bat I love fishing Jeff but im in love with my wife. Talked about this site like it could of been one of his children, I have never met Linda or his kids but my thoughts go to them in this time of grief. I still smile thinking of how many calls I made and he made during the jig bite when I was hammering them on Starve Island reef by myself for the most part, on the 3rd day he called as I was setting up for my first drift and I said Dick I have to go I have one on he yelled ill be at the dock in 3 hrs or less and he was. I smiled when I seen him set the hook and bring it in and says man its been a long time since I caught one of those, that day he said thats the fastest limit of eyes I have ever caught, an that one pushing 6 lbs is the biggest (Im pretty sure ShortDrift changed that mark for him he loved to talk about those trips ShortDrift) I asked him if he wanted to stay an fun fish or what he wanted to do for possibly tomorrow he smiled and thanked me for the offer and reminded me I love to fish Jeff but Im in Love with Linda and I need to get back as soon as possible. Dick you are going to be missed by many. P.S. Misfit an Puterdude only 2 guys I ever met that had a Bobber with a Brain.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

prayers and condolences to the family


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

See my post http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=193844


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Never had the chance to meet or speak with him...but have read many of his posts...R.I.P PuterDude, may we meet one day where it means the most!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I never met Puterdude and never talked to him personally but I appreciated what he brought to this site and how great of a person he was on here. This was totally unexpected and my prayers are sent to his family. We lost a great one.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Prayers go out for him and his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I'll miss him. We chatted through email about many things.


----------



## Puterdudes_daughter (Feb 25, 2012)

The outpouring of condolences is appreciated more than you all know.My Dad was such a wonderful man.I know he's looking down in awe at all the lives he's touched.

His obituary and arrangements are on the newarkadvocate site.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Puterdudes_daughter said:


> The outpouring of condolences is appreciated more than you all know.My Dad was such a wonderful man.I know he's looking down in awe at all the lives he's touched.
> 
> His obituary and arrangements are on the newarkadvocate site.


God bless you and your family. Your father was a good man.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I read each and every post on here about Dick - Puterdude was a great man and friend that anyone would cherish. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and all his friends. I sure am glad to see the kindness showing up on this site because that is not always the stuff that we read as members. Wishing all of you health and happiness.
Jiggerman


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss its never easy but may he rest in peace and enjoy all the blessing that heaven has to offer.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am tore up by this .....What a great guy....I am in shock just talking to the man at the seminar ........I really considered Dick a friend, he will be greatly missed...R.I.P Dick...I do not think I will be able to fish buckeye with out thinking about him.
I remember all the posts about buckeye. I had become friends with him, i was asking Dick for advise, this kind man said " why dont I just show you, Do you want to meet me at the dock at 9 A.M. ?"Fishing was top notch, Stripers and saugeye galore......Well I forgot my cooler for the fish. Dick was kind enough to lend me his , every time i tried to give it back to him he would tell me i have another one keep it ..This was the kind of person Dick was....I am going to using that cooler this season on buckeye....Everytime I put a fish inside it i will be thanking a good friend...Dick may god have mercy on your soul..........


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

so sorry to here this Ron, its definitely a shock. Dick will be missed. God bless the family and all who knew him.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This is really sad news. He really was a good dude.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

I just have to echo what so many others have said. Unfortunately I never got the pleasure to meet the man in person, but he PM'd me last fall after I posted that I had caught many crappie just short of Fish Ohio but had never stretched one out to 13". He said he'd take me out for some big slabs this spring. 

Sadly, that won't happen now. But just shortly after his kind offer I landed my first 13". Then another, and another...and then a 14". You know how it is when you have a personal "wall" of some kind that you can't get past? Well, I have no doubt in my mind that Dick knocked that wall down for me just by offering the hope we'd get into some big ones. It's an amazing man who can instill the kind of confidence you need to be successful with one simple PM.

I join the rest of you in honoring Puterdude and his family and lifting them all up in prayer.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

To Puterdudes family & friends.....It's obvious there is a tournament at The Big Lake In the Sky and they needed another experienced rod handler to fill in. May he rest in peace and the family be consoled by great memories.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

he was my favorite moderator. every time i managed to somehow get a "horsepower" thread locked or a "eating bass" thread locked or whatever it might have been, he always took the time to p.m. me to let me know that he was on my side. he even told me from time to time that he intentionally left a thread open longer then he should have just so i would have time to respond becuase , in his words, "those guys cant stand when they dont get the last word". we were supposed to hit up buckeye lake last spring but it just never materialized. planned on asking him again this spring. 

never met him but from what i gathered on here, he was a fine man. thanks puterdude for having my back when so many didnt....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers! Rip Puterdude!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very sorry to hear may he RIP in a much better place.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

my thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

By the outpouring from the members here i can only think about what Dick meant to the folks who loved and appreciated him. His life will be remembered in the stories told by all who knew him and spent time with him. He will be missed and all those lives he touched will be wiser because of him.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i remember him being on a few weeks ago.. RIP PD hope you catch a big one on the other side


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Rest in peace Dick.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

this news makes me very sad< Dick was one of the first ones to talk to me here when I first joined. I met him at Buckeye lake and he took me out and showed me where and how to catch eyes, then gave me his fish when we returned to the shore, I just got to see him agian at the hoover fishing class and we talked about going out agian this spring I will miss you Dick R.I.P.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Was shocked to say the least, when I saw where Puterdude (Dick) passed.
He and I had PM'd one another last year about me going down to Buckeye Lake where he said he would show me how to catch Saugeye. I had health problems and could make it. This past fall I talked to him and we were going to get together this spring.. Never met him personaly but he sounded like a man you could enjoy a boat with..My Condolences to his loving family...Rest in Peace My Friend....JIM....CL....


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Saddened to hear this. Never got to meet the man but he was the mod I sought out if i had a question. Prayers to his family


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Puterdude`s family.
He shall be remembered with many thoughts.
Prayerfully I hope He hooks up with His buddy MisFit (Rick)
and they don`t forget to put in the drain plug.

A great Guy and great fisherman.

Capt Hook


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This is VERY sad news. Dick was an amazing person, and he will be missed greatly. We need more like him.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

R.I.P. Puterdude. Thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Rest In Peace, Puterdude...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

One Class Act!!!! I never met him but you could tell from his post and fairness that this country needs more of him!!!! Prayers to family and outdoorsmen that lost a great man.


----------



## R.G.Caudell (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to take the time to thank all of you who posted about PUTERDUDE, It was great to see all the post's. I am his brother and I just regret that he always asked me to go fishin with him and I was always to busy. You never know if there will be a next time,So do what I should have done ,Get your rod and go, Thank you all.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

R.G.Caudell said:


> I want to take the time to thank all of you who posted about PUTERDUDE, It was great to see all the post's. I am his brother and I just regret that he always asked me to go fishin with him and I was always to busy. You never know if there will be a next time,So do what I should have done ,Get your rod and go, Thank you all.


thanks for the post R.G. and your brother was a class act. if you want to get out on buckeye and fish this spring or summer in his honor let me know and we can get out in my boat and catch a few for him. ben


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

My condolences and prayers to Dicks family. Never met him but had talked to him a few times on the forum, came across as a very knowledgable , and good person. May God be with his family in these times of loss. 


Don


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

God Bless Dick, and your family! May God's Comfort and Peace be with you all during this time of loss.
LMJ


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I never knew the man, but My condolences and prayers go out to Dicks family.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Farewell Puterdude...you were the real deal. Puterdude actually reopened a closed (duplicate) forum one time for us out here when we were talking about previously unmentioned and potentially hazardous undermined ice here in Portage Lakes...getting the word out and member (and public) safety came first. (Operating rules later.) May God bless him. Prayers to the family and friends as well.

Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

My condolences and prayers sent


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just read the ogf news letter sent out this morning. i didnt even know what the man looked like until now. but between some pm,s sent back and forth and his sence of humor in his posts, and his great job as one of our mods. i had grew to respect and like him very much. he was always ready to listen to what anyone had to say. he never judged until he had the whole story. he is and will always be missed by those of us who knew him if only for a short time.

my sympathy goes out to his family and close friends.

sherman


----------

